# Kigtropin soreness



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Awright

I'm into week 2 of starting GH Kigtropin. 'Ive heard all sorts of conflicting info on these from them being crap to new batches being good. The batch i have is 20120202, does anyone know if this batch is good or not.What I have to say is I have lumps from where ive injected them Sub Q and they can be itchy at times. As a newbie to gH is this normal reaction or is it because the Kigtropin are crap .

Anyways Im not willing to keep on them and planning to get some Ansonome direct from Ankebio (Nancy Zhao). Anyone know anything about how good Ansonome is ?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Its normal with Kigs, i inject in to muscle now (shoulders) with a slin pin no more itchy lumps

i have been on kigs for a while and its doing what its supposed to


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

IMO no kigs aside from a small amount beginning of 2012 are real GH. Looks likes theres a small chance this could be one but not a hope in hell if it's the cheap stuff floating around at the moment.

I always get lumps peps of GH so I go IM now with a slin pin.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Cheers Guys

Think it will be IM from now on. Is there a big difference from IM and Sub Q ? Im sure that I read somewhere it dosen't absorb as much or something along those lines, is this right ?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

i wouldnt waste my money on kigs tbh....ansome is good and iv orderd from that site,with no problems


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Cheers , an order for Ansonone might be on the cards


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

jones105 said:


> i wouldnt waste my money on kigs tbh....ansome is good and iv orderd from that site,with no problems


x2

I haven't used gh yet but when i do i'll be staying well away from kigs, most likely go with either hyges or rips


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

The new "legit" kigs should have an authenticity panel on them so you may be lucky and get at least 2-3iu's of gh in there rather than 0iu's!!


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> The new "legit" kigs should have an authenticity panel on them so you may be lucky and get at least 2-3iu's of gh in there rather than 0iu's!!


cheers

what does this panel look like ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Kigs are garbage, 20ius a day, nothing, 8ius a day of hyge and the carpal tunnal was in full effect.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ally1981 said:


> cheers
> 
> what does this panel look like ?


It's the box seal I believe mate the sticker that goes over the flap that opens


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> It's the box seal I believe mate the sticker that goes over the flap that opens


Coolio got one of those. Looks like Ive got 3 like abscesses under my lower stomach, has got worse. Im sure it will clear up but will deffo not be using Kigs again.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ally1981 said:


> Coolio got one of those. Looks like Ive got 3 like abscesses under my lower stomach, has got worse. Im sure it will clear up but will deffo not be using Kigs again.


Did you have a sting from it? And an someone is supposedly pharma grade BUT I guarantee the ansomone that you can get isn't as pharma is like rocking horse sh1t lol!!


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> Did you have a sting from it? And an someone is supposedly pharma grade BUT I guarantee the ansomone that you can get isn't as pharma is like rocking horse sh1t lol!!


No sting, just a few big lumps. Take it Ansonome is good stuff lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ally1981 said:


> No sting, just a few big lumps. Take it Ansonome is good stuff lol


Ahh right. Yea when most sources say they can get something that carries a pharma grade name it's usually not legit mate


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> Ahh right. Yea when most sources say they can get something that carries a pharma grade name it's usually not legit mate


This stuff is direct from factory mate from Ankebio (Nancy Zhao).Its legit had it checked.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

BBaddict said:


> x2
> 
> I haven't used gh yet but when i do i'll be staying well away from kigs, most likely go with either hyges or rips


iv used rips with good results...starting hyge yellow tops next week...defo stay away from kigs....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i got lumps with sh#te GH too.

even IM jabs left me with a stinging pain and redness for days.

i lasted 2.5 days before throwing the whole kit (Kefei) in the bin and getting a Hyge back in.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

That sounds very worrying. Someone that gave me lumps after injecting i wouldn't touch. Are you scratching the injection site afterwards or something? if not i'd stop taking this product.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

IM injections are producing lump. What is in these !!! Getting binned ... Waste of money


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ordered some hyges so hopefully will notice a big different aft using kigs for past 2 months.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

kigs are absolute garbage. zero growth in them! avoid unless u like flushing ur money down the toilet. i did 10iu a day recently and got nothing at all from it. Ansamone is good though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i got lumps with sh#te GH too.
> 
> even IM jabs left me with a stinging pain and redness for days.
> 
> i lasted 2.5 days before throwing the whole kit (Kefei) in the bin and getting a Hyge back in.


Exactly the same as me with kigs, lumps under skin, redness, soreness, itch as fck when subq.

IM = redness and soreness, heat.

I got 400iu so am still whacking it in but gutted. Hyges on order.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys, don' buy kigs! They are all bunk! There are not any legit kigs on the market anywhere for some timw now


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Legit GH should not under any circumstance cause lumps or soreness.

Thats possible contamination with rat p1ss from the filthy manufacturing process in a rat infested Chinese clandestine lab imo.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm useing kig at the moment 10iu every other day no lumps is soreness I'm happy with it..

What water are you mixing with kig ??


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

sitries said:


> kigs are absolute garbage. zero growth in them! avoid unless u like flushing ur money down the toilet. i did 10iu a day recently and got nothing at all from it. Ansamone is good though


Why lie?

After a few days you said you had pins an needles from Kigs?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Night_Wolf said:


> Guys, don' buy kigs! They are all bunk! There are not any legit kigs on the market anywhere for some timw now


Bull****. Theres plenty of legit Kigtropins around.

As for the lumps when inj, this is caused from the water your mixing with. Try switching waters.

Ansomone are good bang for buck.

NO Gh I believe is anything like it was years ago..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Prove it

No tests have shown there to be any GH in kigs

Plus we all know IP were and are dodgy as f1uck.



Goose said:


> Bull****. Theres plenty of legit Kigtropins around.
> 
> As for the lumps when inj, this is caused from the water your mixing with. Try switching waters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jun 17, 2012)

lol

kigs are bunk 100%. IP scammed thousands and thousands of people. Anyone claiming different is shady. There is no GH in kigs. Maybe if you got 1 of those 2012 batches than ok, but is more likely you will see a unicorn.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I was running 10iu kigtropin every other day. Been diagnosed with CTS and im now having an operation in August for this..

But you say its bunk.. lol ok


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You were running it being the key term

When?


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

The ones who say kigs are crap on the ones who are buying crap..

The guy I get mine off he get them from abroad.. So sometimes I have to wait a while for them arrive and sometimes they don't cos they don't get through costumes that simple..believe me he can get me kigs all the time but there not right..sick to death of hearing about ****e gear.. No such thing as ****e gear just ****e dealers( bread heads)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed **** source

These days every ones to greedy I would run GH year round if I knew 100% is legit


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Not true, plenty of pure scammers out there selling 100% fake product. The kigtropin scam is well known.



wezo said:


> The ones who say kigs are crap on the ones who are buying crap..
> 
> The guy I get mine off he get them from abroad.. So sometimes I have to wait a while for them arrive and sometimes they don't cos they don't get through costumes that simple..believe me he can get me kigs all the time but there not right..sick to death of hearing about ****e gear.. No such thing as ****e gear just ****e dealers( bread heads)


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Not true, plenty of pure scammers out there selling 100% fake product. The kigtropin scam is well known.


a fool and is money are easely parted..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

wezo said:


> a fool and is money are easely parted..


Bit unfair given the HGH market is generally full of sh1t


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Bit unfair given the HGH market is generally full of sh1t


if you read my post i was saying these loads of crap flying round agreed..

Buts thats why i wait a bit longer sometimes do with out,cos i wont it as good as it can be ..


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Goose said:


> Why lie?
> 
> After a few days you said you had pins an needles from Kigs?


i did a few weeks on kigs and had pins and needles at start but thats coz i was coming off ansamone which was good. after a week on the kigs the cts subsided and was feeling nothing. I dont rate them - simple as. i dont know many ppl that do. Iv used Rips, hyge ansamone, jins, vlue tops, green tops blah blah blah and kigs have been the worst out of the lot. Iv seen enough tests on them (1 of which was recently on here) and they all show zero growth.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> You were running it being the key term
> 
> When?


Why does it matter what month I was running it? but if you must know I was running it between early october and december last year. Im not running it anymore, I had to stop due to such bad CTS. Ive not long had surgery on my wrist and was told if the CTS doesnt improve I would have to have an op leading to now having more surgery in a couple months.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like you have CTS unrelated to GH to me


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Sounds like you have CTS unrelated to GH to me


Is that so? How did you make your diagnosis?? :lol:

I didnt have CTS.. ran GH and now have CTS.. coincidence?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

With my fake online doctor qualification duh!!!!



Goose said:


> Is that so? How did you make your diagnosis?? :lol:
> 
> I didnt have CTS.. ran GH and now have CTS.. coincidence?


----------

